# Meet Sigma, my new mascot.



## HamBone41801 (Mar 16, 2017)

Sigma is basically the opposite of Polaris, the North Star Luma. Unfortunately, there is no South Star to name sigma after, so I chose the next closes star, Sigma Octans.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2017)

Somebody found the photoshop filters


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Somebody found the photoshop filters


I can replicate this in 2 minutes.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I can replicate this in 2 minutes.


Hardmode, do it in MS Paint


----------

